# Betta w/ swollen mouth, weird eye



## charms (Jan 8, 2012)

OMG!! Hubby just told me he saw some kind of clear long thin wormy thing in there last night swimming around! I have never seen them before and I just looked and didn't see any but he's freaked out and so am I!! Here are more pics of Nygel. His poor face, like he went 10 rounds and lost :'(

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

To to bettafish.com and ask for OldFishLady or Sakura! Stat!


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the long clear worm, those are normal and harmless in planted tanks. Your betta probably eats them most of the time. The betta on the other hand... poor guy! I second SpecGrrl, OldFishLady on bettafish.com helped me with my fish before.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

OFL is a genius!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

It could be the start of columnaris, aka cotton mouth disease. I've not seen the mouth swell up like that before but it does look like he is getting a cottony growth around his mouth.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Poor thing! You find out anything yet?


----------



## charms (Jan 8, 2012)

No, I posted on the bettafish.com disease/emergency forum as soon as I could last night and have gotten no replys. I'm really worried about my man!! That forum is busy cause there are a lot of posts on other peoples topics since I created my thread.. but I guess no one has seen this before. 
I am going to post for help on KoKo's goldfish as soon as I walk/feed the dogs this morning, they have a betta section. And if still nothing then I'll go to the local, small family owned freshwater store.. I gotta try everything I can to get help for Nygel!! I've never had a sick betta before, let alone even seen anything like this... :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh no! This is horrible! I have a betta too so I totally understand the conection you must have with Nygel. I will stop by my LFS while I'm out today and see if I can get any asnwers from them. They are very good with fish health issues. 

Fingers crossed for him!

Amanda


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

I've never been good at identifying fish diseases. It always seems kind of hopeless to me. I'd advise more water changes. I found two links to lists of general fish diseases that may be useful. You've probably already done a similar search and found similar material. The links below suggest that it may be bacterial.

http://www.fishnet.org/sick-fish-chart.htm
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/common.php

I couldn't find anything about a swollen mouth but did find many references to cloudy eyes. In most instances of cloudy eyes, the attributed cause is poor water quality.

The link below advises to check the pH of your water. 

http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-health/freshwater-conditions/fish-cloudy-eyes.aspx

Maybe try a salt treatment.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

You have a dragonscale betta. The "film" over his eyes is a byproduct of the dragonscale gene from somewhat irresponsible breeding. Some dragonscales have the film worse than others as a result. Yours is likely partially blind from it. I am not sure about the mouth, though. He may have some sort of issue and the swelling is making the film on his eyes more apparent.


----------



## charms (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok lfs guru says its most likely a bacterial infection causing the eye issues... he's not sure about the mouth but hopefully this treatment will help..
I got KanaPlex, Brackish Salt & Atison's Betta Spa. Will do a 30% water change then add the meds & stuff.. 

Thanks for everyone's concern! I'll keep y'all posted on my man! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's what I got for ya...looks like you got the same already though! Bacterial infection and also, he mentioned the same about the Dragonscale betta issues.

Good luck to you and Nygel!


----------

